# suspected Crohn's disease



## anknight77 (May 1, 2012)

How are you all coding diagnosis of "suspected Crohn's"?  Because there is no specific diagnosis listed for this in the ICD-9 book, I believe we need to be coding just the signs/symptoms, but our doctors have been using 555.9 (regional enteritis, unspecified).  I take the description of this code to mean that they HAVE Crohn's but the site is not specified.  Please help!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## williafm (May 1, 2012)

I agree with you- in the absence of known findings/disease code the signs and symptoms


----------



## coachlang3 (May 1, 2012)

You have to code the signs and symptoms as there is no such thing as "suspected crohns".  You cannot code "rule out" and "suspected".


----------

